# nicht 4-eckiges bild auf Hintergrund bewegen



## dotlens (22. Dez 2004)

hallo

wollt mal so n kleines spiel machen, wo ich mit dem auto auf ner bahn rumfahre. aber da das bild von dem auto viereckig ist, überdeckt es den hintergrund, auch wenn es eigentlich ja nicht mehr zum auto gehört....

wie kann ich das lösen?
es geht mir hier nicht um code, sondern rein um den ansatz...

danke und gruss


----------



## Manfred (22. Dez 2004)

Hat jetzt nix mit Programmierung zu tun, aber!

Erstelle ein GIF, mit sagen wir weissem Hintergrund. Dann speicherst du es ab und als transparente Farbe gibst du weiss an (noch im Malprogramm)

Dann sollte man das nicht sehen! Angeblich kann Java damit umgehen, hab ich erst unlängst hier gelesen!


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Dez 2004)

Wie schon irgendwo anders hier geschrieben, wird das in Java über den Alpha-Kanal geregelt: die nicht darzustellenden Pixel werden als transparent definiert, die anderen nicht (default).


----------

